# Bertolli Italian Glaze



## GA Home Cook (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried this last night with a Caprese salad.  I dread the task of reducing Balsamic vinegar, not to mention the smell.  I usually do it outside on the grill.  But, this was very good.  It has some type of reduced grape something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, I'll look for that.  Reducing balsamic was fine when we were working nights.  The cats hated vinegar night.  I like Bertolli products.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2014)

hm, never seen it. I like Bertolli.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2014)

For a wonderful Balsamic flavor, I like this brand - http://www.spectrumorganics.com/images/uploads/425af37ab77fe.pdf.  I found a bottle in Petoskey Michigan.  And no, I don't sell the stuff.  But I do use it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 8, 2014)

Have any of you tried Amoretti Pomegranate Balsamic Vinegar?

It is delicious, and because it's made from pomegranate instead of wine, it's kosher.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For a wonderful Balsamic flavor, I like this brand - http://www.spectrumorganics.com/images/uploads/425af37ab77fe.pdf.  I found a bottle in Petoskey Michigan.  And no, I don't sell the stuff.  But I do use it.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Ooh, sounds good, and it's organic.


----------

